# Bath time



## Soph (May 23, 2012)

Hi new here and have been reading round lots of useful hints on cockapoos. 

I have a couple of questions and I'd be grateful for any tips / advice.

I'm getting a downstairs toilet installed and was thinking about putting in a large Belfast style sink to enable doggie washing downstairs rather than have to use the bathroom upstairs which I have for previous doggies (not cockapoos). Will this be big enough do you think for a working cocker / mini poodle doodle or can anyone recommend something else? The room isn't big enough for a bath or suitable for a shower. What do you do / use?

Perhaps also a surface for grooming? Or would I be better off with a portable table I could use anywhere?

Thanks

Soph


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

It depends on the size the dog grows to and they are all different my boy stand at 17,18 inch and he's quite long he wouldn't fit in a sink. We use the bath and if they are muddy / rolled in something, I keep old clothes/ towels and wrap them up and carry them up stairs.


----------

